# Is Luffy a legit Top Tier right now as of Chapter 1010?



## OG sama (Apr 9, 2021)

After this chapter I think it’s very appropriate that this thread be made.

How strong is Luffy right now after this power up?

Can Luffy beat Admiral Fujitora now? What about Admiral Kizaru? How far does he push them?

Is he even good enough to give Fuji some bandages at this point??

Or is CoC just a pointless power up that doesn’t boost Luffys level a significant bit?

Or... or is Kings Haki an ability that all Top Tiers use and somehow someway it’s going to take Luffy decades to learn in story because we totally have that much time?

Or...or...  is Hybrid Kaido just fodder to Admirals and Top Tiers?

Or or...  can he not even push Kizaru to be his non serious self??

Or or... doing what Luffy did to Kaido in base form is childs play to Top Tiers who can solo him with their pinky toes???

Leave thoughts below

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 9, 2021)

He's top tier.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## VileNotice (Apr 9, 2021)

Imo now he loses to an admiral high bordering on extreme diff, after Wano he wins extreme diff.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 9, 2021)

He's about to finish off Kaido on his own (granted after him and 4 others put hands on him and did damage), so yes.


----------



## Shunsuiju (Apr 9, 2021)

Of course, he's just as strong as Kaido right now.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Neutral 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Sieves (Apr 9, 2021)

I got him in Low/mid top tier.

Notice how Kaido says "only the strong can do this" , other strong ones being people like Shanks, Whitebeard, Oden, Roger...

And notice how Kid was no where in sight when Luffy learned the ability as if he has no chance of learning it to begin with

Luffy is LEGIT

Reactions: Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 9, 2021)

You're 10 chapters too late. Luffy being a top tier was confirmed when he knocked Kaido's ass down with a punch and Kaido compared him to the Pirate King and 4 other top tiers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Winner 3 | GODA 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Etherborn (Apr 9, 2021)

Yes, he’s a solid top tier.


----------



## IHateAnnoyingJerks (Apr 9, 2021)

I hope by top tier you mean at least Fujitora level not Ben Beckman level.  Not only does Ben lack feats, he's only FM.  Saying Luffy is only upper end of FM level after Wano ends insulting, power creep requires him to be at least Fujitora level to stay relevant in the final saga.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Mariko (Apr 9, 2021)

No. 

Only Admirals are. 

As long Luffy hasn't bruised at least one of them well he's still...

Wait...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## OG sama (Apr 9, 2021)

Sieves said:


> I got him in Low top tier.
> 
> Notice how Kaido says "only the strong can do this" , other strong ones being people like Shanks, Whitebeard, Oden, Roger...
> 
> ...


Not sure what you mean by this...

And Luffy totally should have been Low Top Tier before this PU.

He beat Katakuri a whole arc ago and got a CoA boost before the CoC boost he got this chapter.

If he’s Low stop Tier now, then you must be talking me he was YC1 level before, knocking Dragon Kaido around to the point where Oda had to Time him out of G4 he was whooping ass so much.

And BMs reaction on Top of that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Sieves (Apr 9, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> You're 10 chapters too late. Luffy being a top tier was confirmed when he knocked Kaido's ass down with a punch and Kaido compared him to the Pirate King and 4 other top tiers.


The potential was there then, but as of this chapter he figured it out. This CoC is a massive Power UP and the coolest thing about it, is it doesn't feel unearned or like an asspull. Luffy got KOd a few times to finally get it.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Sieves (Apr 9, 2021)

OG sama said:


> Not sure what you mean by this...
> 
> And Luffy totally should have been Low Top Tier before this PU.
> 
> ...


I mean knocking on Shanks, Whitebeard, Roger door

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 9, 2021)

OG sama said:


> Can Luffy beat Admiral Fujitora now?



Lmao.

We're at the point in this story where the burden of proof is on the Fujitora fans to prove that Fujitora beat Luffy. Luffy is the one with the better feats at the moment so Luffy fans don't need to prove anything.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7 | Funny 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## OG sama (Apr 9, 2021)

IHateAnnoyingJerks said:


> I hope by top tier you mean at least Fujitora level not Ben Beckman level.  Not only does Ben lack feats, he's only FM.  Saying Luffy is only upper end of FM level after Wano ends insulting, power creep requires him to be at least Fujitora level to stay relevant in the final saga.


Who you fooling right now?


----------



## Tenma (Apr 9, 2021)

honestly, we don't know exactly where he stands in relation to kaido yet

just on virtue of being probably one of only two masters of all 3 haki forms in the world though, including one only used by Great Pirates, and likely being able to legitimately contend with an all-out Kaido, I'd say he's there.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Grinningfox (Apr 9, 2021)

Yes and it’s not a hard conclusion to come to if you aren’t protecting your tier composition

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## OG sama (Apr 9, 2021)

Sieves said:


> I mean knocking on Shanks, Whitebeard, Roger door


Knocking? He’s in.

He might not be stronger than any of these guys but no way Shanks is beating him easy, that’s a extreme diff fight as Luffy is right now going all out with Base and Gears and all 3 Advanced Hakis.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2021)

Mariko said:


> No.
> 
> Only Admirals are.
> 
> ...



Bruise? Current Luffy would murder Fujitora if he got a hit on him.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Sieves (Apr 9, 2021)

OG sama said:


> Knocking? He’s in.
> 
> He might not be stronger than any of these guys but no way Shanks is beating him easy, that’s a extreme diff fight as Luffy is right now going all out with Base and Gears and all 3 Advanced Hakis.


Precisely.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## OG sama (Apr 9, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> Lmao.
> 
> We're at the point in this story where the burden of proof is on the Fujitora fans to prove that Fujitora beat Luffy. Luffy is the one with the better feats at the moment so Luffy fans don't need to prove anything.


I’m glad folks feel this way?  

DR Luffy bruising  this man in G3 is going to be on his record forever lol.


----------



## OG sama (Apr 9, 2021)

Sieves said:


> Precisely.


Ah I see what you mean now.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rasendori (Apr 9, 2021)

I think yeah.

i think it’s a fake out still. I don’t believe Luffy beats Kaidou here tbh, and no way is Law or Kidd leaving  just because Luffy “said so.”

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## OG sama (Apr 9, 2021)

@TheOmega 

Come get this work my dude

Reactions: Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 9, 2021)

OG sama said:


> I’m glad folks feel this way?
> 
> DR Luffy bruising  this man in G3 is going to be on his record forever lol.



It's not just Luffy bruising him. It's Zoro overpowering his gravity and making him shudder, and then the Revos putting him in bandages.

I can ignore one embarassing showing, maybe even two, but you expect me to ignore three? Nah.

I'll change my mind about Fujitora when Oda decides to give him new feats.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 9, 2021)

People really think Fujitora edit: beating THIS  Luffy???

Some of yall hold the tiers so holy you ignore what's on the page.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Shunsuiju (Apr 9, 2021)

I think the better question is, who wins between Luffy and Ulti?

Reactions: Funny 4 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Ruse (Apr 9, 2021)

Didn’t think this would happen till end of the arc but he’s certified, extreme diff for an Admiral at least.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shunsuiju (Apr 9, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> People really think Fujitora fighting THIS  Luffy???
> 
> Some of yall hold the tiers so holy you ignore what's on the page.


Fujitora? An Admiral? Fighting Luffy?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## OG sama (Apr 9, 2021)

Shunsuiju said:


> I think the better question is, who wins between Luffy and Ulti?


 

Ulti is > Big Mom


----------



## Draffut (Apr 9, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> People really think Fujitora edit: beating THIS  Luffy???
> 
> Some of yall hold the tiers so holy you ignore what's on the page.



I would say Luffy about equal with Kizaru.  Behind Akainu, and above Fujitora.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 9, 2021)

Draffut said:


> I would say Luffy about equal with Kizaru, behind Akainu, and above Fujitora.


I think that's fair. 

Although we'll see if he runs out of Haki or some bullshit next chapter lol


----------



## Klue (Apr 9, 2021)

Luffy is obviously a top-tier. Ninja about to take down Kaido.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 9, 2021)

Luffy been admiral level since fighting katakuri

By which I mean he would lose after a drawn out fight

But now he high diffs any admiral besides akainu and aokiji

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kylo Ren (Apr 9, 2021)

Yes, he is.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## OG sama (Apr 9, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> I think that's fair.
> 
> Although we'll see if he runs out of Haki or some bullshit next chapter lol


Knowing Oda, he’s going to somehow run out of Base mode and lose CoC.

Then we will be debating two extreme handicaps for Luffy, G4 and CoC

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Angrel-San (Apr 9, 2021)

Yes.

Him and Zoro are Top Tier 1000%.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 9, 2021)

OG sama said:


> @TheOmega
> 
> Come get this work my dude



What work?



He's not gonna solo Kaido right now.

He's gotten stronger. Might even have made it to Admiral level. But he's still gonna need some more assistance/growth before he overcomes the WSC

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## OG sama (Apr 9, 2021)

TheOmega said:


> What work?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 9, 2021)

OG sama said:


> I agree with this.



Good. I am looking forward to celebrating post Wano.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 9, 2021)

TheOmega said:


> Might even have made it to Admiral level.



Lmao the fact that you even question that Luffy if is Admiral level shows you got no idea how to powerscale.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## OG sama (Apr 9, 2021)

TheOmega said:


> Good. I am looking forward to celebrating post Wano.


Yessir my boy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 9, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> Lmao the fact that you even question that Luffy if is Admiral level shows you got no idea how to powerscale.



The fact that you think Mihawk is stronger than 3 Yonko means you have no idea wtf you're talking about lol


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 9, 2021)

TheOmega said:


> The fact that you think Mihawk is stronger than 3 Yonko means you have no idea wtf you're talking about lol



2 Yonko, not 3.

Only 2 Yonko are swordsmen afterall.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Apr 9, 2021)

_I'd say almost. 

I think he will grow more during the fight, and the end of Wano Luffy will be a proper top tier.

Pre Wano we've seen the Yonko giving comments on Luffy's 5th Emperor saying he's not ready. Post Wano he should be ready and get that acknowledgement._

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 9, 2021)

we of the OL said that luffy would be top tier post wano.

We were all right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 9, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> 2 Yonko, not 3.
> 
> Only 2 Yonko are swordsmen afterall.



3 of em use swords. None of em are Swordsmen


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 9, 2021)

TheOmega said:


> 3 of em use swords. None of em are Swordsmen



You're going to have to refresh my memory. Shanks, Big Mom, and who's the third?


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 9, 2021)

Shunsuiju said:


>



That's Kaido borrowing King's sword. He's a club man though.


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 9, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> You're going to have to refresh my memory. Shanks, Big Mom, and who's the third?



Shit there's 4 now tbh

WB uses a Supreme Grade Sword & Kaido uses King's sword for public executions. Stay woke


----------



## Seraphoenix (Apr 9, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Luffy been admiral level since fighting katakuri
> 
> By which I mean he would lose after a drawn out fight
> 
> But now he high diffs any admiral besides akainu and aokiji


This. The Katakuri fight was him gaining the ability to contend with the logia admirals with future sight. 

Right now he body bags any admiral.

Reactions: Like 3 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Shunsuiju (Apr 9, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> That's Kaido borrowing King's sword. He's a club man though.


I confused myself  

Kaido gets beat by Oden who is a swordsman anyway so Mihawk is obviously above him


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 9, 2021)

TheOmega said:


> Shit there's 4 now tbh
> 
> WB uses a Supreme Grade Sword & Kaido uses King's sword for public executions. Stay woke



Kaido uses a club when fighting and Whitebeard uses a bisento, nice try.

And yes, Big Mom and Shanks are both swordsmen, that's the weapon they use when fighting with other top tiers. 

Mihawk is stronger than Shanks and Big Mom. Deal with it.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 9, 2021)

OG sama said:


> After this chapter I think it’s very appropriate that this thread be made.
> 
> How strong is Luffy right now after this power up?
> 
> ...


So who isn't saying Luffy is a top tier in this thread?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 9, 2021)

Anyways you're deflecting and changing the topic, why are you questioning if Luffy is maybe stronger than an Admiral? What Admiral has shown Pirate King level haki?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lurko (Apr 9, 2021)

I thought there was Luffy downplay OG.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shunsuiju (Apr 9, 2021)

Lurko said:


> So who isn't saying Luffy is a top tier in this thread?


OG starting a bait thread

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Dark Knight (Apr 9, 2021)

Anyone  who thinks otherwise should be banned to be honest.


----------



## Klue (Apr 9, 2021)

Shunsuiju said:


> OG starting a bait thread



Damn son, dreams crushed.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Seraphoenix (Apr 9, 2021)

Dark Knight said:


> Anyone  who thinks otherwise should be banned to be honest.


Who will ban the mods?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## DeVision (Apr 9, 2021)

I wanted this Luffy vs Burgess. 
That rape show would've been great.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Dark Knight (Apr 9, 2021)

Seraphoenix said:


> Who will ban the mods?


 There are actually mods who think Luffy isn't top tier?


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 9, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> Kaido uses a club when fighting and Whitebeard uses a bisento, nice try.
> 
> And yes, Big Mom and Shanks are both swordsmen, that's the weapon they use when fighting with other top tiers.
> 
> Mihawk is stronger than Shanks and Big Mom. Deal with it.



Gotta suck for you that WSC>WSM>WSS and the WSC's top 5 dead or alive include 5 sword users who aren't Mihawk


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 9, 2021)

TheOmega said:


> Gotta suck for you that WSC>WSM>WSS and the WSC's top 5 dead or alive include 5 sword users who aren't Mihawk



I've said many times that Kaido's rumored title puts him Mihawk. Anyways, can you stop deflecting and explain how Luffy is "maybe Admiral level" after his amazing feats in the last 10 chapters?


----------



## Akiji (Apr 9, 2021)

Yeah. I put him above the likes of Fujitora right now

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 9, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> I've said many times that Kaido's rumored title puts him Mihawk. Anyways, can you stop deflecting and explain how Luffy is "maybe Admiral level" after his amazing feats in the last 10 chapters?



Yonko are top 4 Pirates. Mihawk is not one of em 

Yonko have shown to be comparable to each other.

Yonko have WS titles

Yonko use swords

Kaido's top 5 uses swords Mihawk ain't in there. Shanks is

Yiikes.

Luffy looked good when he stopped Doffly's foot with his own and when he went G4 but we all saw what happened shortly after.

Let's not get carried away with momentary hype.

Luffy is evolving but let's continue to watch before cashin in the chips


----------



## Sablés (Apr 9, 2021)

> Why isn't Luffy top-tier? His feats are great





> but mIHaWk!



Imagine living rent free in people's heads for 20+ years when your total panel time would amount to 4 chapters in a 1000+ chapter manga.


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 9, 2021)

TheOmega said:


> Yonko are top 4 Pirates. Mihawk is not one of em
> 
> Yonko have shown to be comparable to each other.
> 
> ...



Do you see the word "Yonko" in the thread title? Do you see the word "Yonko" in the opening post? Then why do you keep rambling about the Yonko? We're discussing Luffy and how he compares to Admirals.




TheOmega said:


> Luffy looked good when he stopped Doffly's foot with his own and when he went G4 but we all saw what happened shortly after.
> 
> Let's not get carried away with momentary hype.
> 
> Luffy is evolving but let's continue to watch before cashin in the chips



Did you just compare Luffy stopping Doflamingo's foot to Luffy showing the exact same haki feat as Roger, Primebeard and Kaido?

How disingenuous of you.


----------



## Eustathios (Apr 9, 2021)

Yes, he is. He would still be beaten by an Admiral, but he'd give them a good fight.


----------



## Firo (Apr 9, 2021)

Lurko said:


> I thought there was Luffy downplay OG.


He went on a tangent for absolutely no reason.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 9, 2021)

top tiers dont need to be saved a babysat like he was during this fight.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Apr 9, 2021)

Luffy Was a low tier Yonko at the start of the fight sooo.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Bobybobster (Apr 9, 2021)

if you needed anything more, we literally had a parallel to roger/wb using adv CoA + adv CoC in law saying "he's not even touching"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 9, 2021)

As far as the rest of the world is concerned, Luffy is a bonafide top tier and has been since WCI.


----------



## OG sama (Apr 9, 2021)

Lurko said:


> So who isn't saying Luffy is a top tier in this thread?


I’m always in my own head

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## OG sama (Apr 9, 2021)

Sir Curlyhat said:


> _I'd say almost.
> 
> I think he will grow more during the fight, and the end of Wano Luffy will be a proper top tier.
> 
> Pre Wano we've seen the Yonko giving comments on Luffy's 5th Emperor saying he's not ready. Post Wano he should be ready and get that acknowledgement._


I mean... he’s getting that acknowledgment after the arc as opposed to right now because the fights are still going on.

That doesn’t mean that the Current Luffy isn’t a proper Top Tier as he is.

He just has to finish the job.

But yeah I see what you mean.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 9, 2021)

OG sama said:


> I mean... he’s getting that acknowledgment after the arc as opposed to right now because the fights are still going on.
> 
> That doesn’t mean that the Current Luffy isn’t a proper Top Tier as he is.
> 
> ...



Sometimes you qualify for the job after you get it.

That's what going on here.

Unfortunately you've cried wolf on this so many times that people are straight up tired lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## OG sama (Apr 9, 2021)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> top tiers dont need to be saved a babysat like he was during this fight.


Oda had to time the man out of G4, if anything he was already too strong.

Now he gets a boost that makes him much stronger in Base alone.

That speaks volumes.


----------



## JustSumGuy (Apr 9, 2021)

Is there anybody in the world that Luffy couldn’t give a good fight too? Probably not.

He’s top tier.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 9, 2021)

It’s going to be the same as the Doflamingo scenario where Luffy will beat Kaidou but people will claim Kaidou was more injured then Luffy, until the following arc where Luffy beats another Top Tier >= Kaidou

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Stark (Apr 9, 2021)

Yes, solid mid-top tier now. Him defeating Fujitora solo is not at all a crazy concept rn imo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 9, 2021)

Turrin said:


> It’s going to be the same as the Doflamingo scenario where Luffy will beat Kaidou but people will claim Kaidou was more injured then Luffy, until the following arc where Luffy beats another Top Tier >= Kaidou




Doflamingo was stronger than Luffy and so was Cracker and so was Katakuri


----------



## Turrin (Apr 9, 2021)

TheOmega said:


> Doflamingo was stronger than Luffy and so was Cracker and so was Katakuri


If you want to argue Doflamingo, Katakuri, and Cracker were stronger but the same Tier that’s fine. Saying they were totally different tiers is nonsense.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## muchentuchen (Apr 9, 2021)

Zoro showed he's legit top tier this chapter, Luffy showed that he's the king of sloppy seconds. He's not there yet.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 9, 2021)

muchentuchen said:


> Zoro showed he's legit top tier this chapter, Luffy showed that he's the king of sloppy seconds. He's not there yet.




Aww.. Poor soul. Hurt over a manga.
There, there.


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 9, 2021)

Turrin said:


> If you want to argue Doflamingo, Katakuri, and Cracker were stronger but the same Tier that’s fine. Saying they were totally different tiers is nonsense.



He needed help against Doflamingo and Cracker.

Katakuri took a liking to him and let him win.


----------



## King Piccolo (Apr 9, 2021)

He is beating the crap out of the strongest creature in the world right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Turrin (Apr 10, 2021)

TheOmega said:


> He needed help against Doflamingo and Cracker.
> 
> Katakuri took a liking to him and let him win.


So again if you want to argue they were stronger but the same Tier that’s fine. But having minor assistance to win doesn’t really mean a different tier

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Ninja Mangaka (Apr 10, 2021)

yes at this moment in time.


----------



## Bernkastel (Apr 10, 2021)

Yes he is but still can't beat an admiral or yonkou solo...for now at least


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 10, 2021)

If current Luffy was at Marineford they would have won.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Neutral 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Apr 10, 2021)

Current Luffy (And Zoro) should be the strongest characters in the series that aren't Admirals or Yonkou (Or Mihawk) 

I can see Sabo getting power creep to match Luffy whenever, or if they ever meet again. And I could also see Ben Beckman being stronger than Zoro, maybe. But Old Ray and Marco should definetly be passed by now.

Hopeful that Rob Lucci is still a beast, his fight was my favorite.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 10, 2021)

ClannadFan said:


> Current Luffy (And Zoro) should be the strongest characters in the series that aren't Admirals or Yonkou (Or Mihawk)
> 
> I can see Sabo getting power creep to match Luffy whenever, or if they ever meet again. And I could also see Ben Beckman being stronger than Zoro, maybe. But Old Ray and Marco should definetly be passed by now.
> 
> Hopeful that Rob Lucci is still a beast, his fight was my favorite.



You think Luffy and Zoro are stronger then Monkey D. Garp? 

I'm going to assume you just forgot about Dragon.


----------



## ClannadFan (Apr 10, 2021)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> You think Luffy and Zoro are stronger then Monkey D. Garp?
> 
> I'm going to assume you just forgot about Dragon.


I'm not sure how I forgot about both of them lmao. But I'd say Garp should be on thier current lvl. Dragon is likely Yonkou/Admiral lvl.


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 10, 2021)

Turrin said:


> So again if you want to argue they were stronger but the same Tier that’s fine. But having minor assistance to win doesn’t really mean a different tier



Doflamingo had his guts sliced and still had Luffy gassin outta G4

It took half a day of softening biscuits with rain, eating them and pissing off Cracker to finally get the victory

None of those were done solo. Both of those guys were on a different level from Luffy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 10, 2021)

Top tier yes. 

Admiral level nope (unless we simply gauge the Admirals differently).

Peeps jumping the gun and getting massive boners once again as usual. 

Wait for the end of the arc and the fight before putting him on such a pedestal.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## icyBankai (Apr 10, 2021)

Quite possibly. He has to be after Wano to make an impact or this manga isn't ending anytime soon.

He's dealing damage and soaking damage with the WSC. Most people were probably expecting a bonafide 1 v 1 similar to Luffy vs Lucci or Katakuri. For plot reasons this clearly didn't happen so Luffy had lots of assistance.

I think some folks could be hesitant (me including) to state that right now he is top-tier until we watch the end of it. If Kaido doesn't recover with his awakened zoan then there could be skeptics because people would claim that Kaido was tired or badly hurt already to diminish Luffy's eventual victory.

Let's wait a few more weeks (or months) to reach the conclusion of Wano and it wouldn't be a question anymore.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Apr 10, 2021)

He's just below yonko/admiral level for now, once he beats Kaido 1v1 in a few chapters we can comfortably put him on that level.

But yeah Zoro and Luffy are top tiers.


----------



## OG sama (Apr 10, 2021)

TheOmega said:


> Doflamingo had his guts sliced and still had Luffy gassin outta G4
> 
> It took half a day of softening biscuits with rain, eating them and pissing off Cracker to finally get the victory
> 
> None of those were done solo. Both of those guys were on a different level from Luffy


Nope

The time limit in G4 was just and still is trash.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 2


----------



## OG sama (Apr 10, 2021)

Doflamingo said:


> Top tier yes.
> 
> Admiral level nope (unless we simply gauge the Admirals differently).
> 
> ...


I mean you must be expecting him to block attacks from hybrid Kaido with his toe then....

Because there’s no way he’s not Admiral level but yet he can completely block Kaidos club in base and then land two very significant punches on Kaido, one that had him on his knees and the other sending him flying with an uppercut.

^ You don’t do shit like that and unless you are Admiral level at least.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 10, 2021)

TheOmega said:


> Doflamingo had his guts sliced and still had Luffy gassin outta G4
> 
> It took half a day of softening biscuits with rain, eating them and pissing off Cracker to finally get the victory
> 
> None of those were done solo. Both of those guys were on a different level from Luffy


Doflamingo repaired his body from Gama Knife, so it’s unquantifiable how much of a drain it was on him at all; and Luffy also had his own injuries. Cracker Lost to G4 Tank Man; Luffy could have also won with King Kong Gun. It was jus played off that way as a Gag.


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 10, 2021)

OG sama said:


> I mean you must be expecting him to block attacks from hybrid Kaido with his toe then....
> 
> Because there’s no way he’s not Admiral level but yet he can completely block Kaidos club in base and then land two very significant punches on Kaido, one that had him on his knees and the other sending him flying with an uppercut.
> 
> ^ You don’t do shit like that and unless you are Admiral level at least.



I do not think that Luffy can push Kaido to high or extreme diff by himself, if they both started out fresh. I believe an Admiral could.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 10, 2021)

The shit had a time limit since its introduction. You have to take it with the power up

That's like saying you want a single mother with no kids  mothers have kids. G4 has time limit lol



OG sama said:


> Nope
> 
> The time limit in G4 was just and still is trash.



Doflamingo stitched his organs he didn't repair himself  he was still sliced lol and that costs energy to do and he still had Luffy run outta gas and get carried for 10minutes

Cracker was kage bunshin mr mimeing the fuck outta G4 Luffy fuck you talkin bout lol

Luffy needed to soften up the biscuits to even be able to bust them up without getting overwhelmed and then he was eating them and replenishing his energy which then overloaded him and allowed him to use a boosted up tank man

His whole guerrilla tactics woulda been null and void without Nami and BM's vivre card.

Stay woke



Turrin said:


> Doflamingo repaired his body from Gama Knife, so it’s unquantifiable how much of a drain it was on him at all; and Luffy also had his own injuries. Cracker Lost to G4 Tank Man; Luffy could have also won with King Kong Gun. It was jus played off that way as a Gag.


----------



## Oda Report (Apr 10, 2021)

No

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2021)

Oda Report said:


> No



Fail Report.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oda Report (Apr 10, 2021)

Klue said:


> Fail Report.



Guess the story fails.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## OG sama (Apr 10, 2021)

Doflamingo said:


> I do not think that Luffy can push Kaido to high or extreme diff by himself, if they both started out fresh. I believe an Admiral could.


And you came to this conclusion how???

How on earth does a Base Luffy beat on Kaido like that and not be Admiral level?

You are telling me you can’t see it, but that just sounds like in denial.

You know for a fact if anybody else did this feat you wouldn’t be saying this.

Let Sabo or Marco do to Kaido what Luffy just did... I swear people wouldn’t be saying this shit.


----------



## Admiral Akanezumi (Apr 10, 2021)

Yes, with CoC coating he didn't just get stronger, he unlocked a new level that is exclusive to top tiers. He might be the weakest top tier, but he probably sits comfortably above anyone not able to use CoC.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 10, 2021)

I dunno where some of yall are from but where I'm from we have the expression: "Lightning only strikes once" that means miracles and cool freak flukes can occur but you gotta test them and see if they can be reproduced. Once you see them happen at will then you can say ah, this is the truth.

Right now I see people getting hyped off surprise comeback protagonist hype. I need to see the protagonist continue to replicate the feat while facing active resistance before I say ah, this is the truth.

Let's see where the chips land Luffy's definitely growing but let's see how much before we start poppin champagne

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 10, 2021)

OG sama said:


> You know for a fact if anybody else did this feat you wouldn’t be saying this.
> 
> Let Sabo or Marco do to Kaido what Luffy just did... I swear people wouldn’t be saying this shit.





OG sama said:


> You are telling me you can’t see it, but that just sounds like in denial.
> 
> You know for a fact if anybody else did this feat you wouldn’t be saying this.
> 
> Let Sabo or Marco do to Kaido what Luffy just did... I swear people wouldn’t be saying this shit.



Um not really. Call it what you want. If Marco or Sabo or whoever did the same thing I wouldn’t think they’re Admiral level simply due to the absurd amount of damage that Kaido has eaten prior to these attacks. I don’t look at things in a vacuum and say that X is Admiral level because he did what he did simply in this situation. He hit him hard a couple of times and the chapter ends...that’s literally the same thing that happened 10 chapters ago lol.

Fight isn’t over yet. CoC is a big upgrade for base. He’s not holding back G4, he just can’t use it atm. I’m gonna wait till he goes back in it and see if the other SN will make a contribution as they already have many times in this fight.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## OG sama (Apr 10, 2021)

Doflamingo said:


> Um not really. Call it what you want. If Marco or Sabo or whoever did the same thing I wouldn’t think they’re Admiral level simply due to the absurd amount of damage that Kaido has eaten prior to these attacks. I don’t look at things in a vacuum and say that X is Admiral level because he did what he did simply in this situation. He hit him hard a couple of times and the chapter ends...that’s literally the same thing that happened 10 chapters ago lol.
> 
> Fight isn’t over yet. CoC is a big upgrade for base. He’s not holding back G4, he just can’t use it atm. I’m gonna wait till he goes back in it and see if the other SN will make a contribution as they already have many times in this fight.


This is fair honestly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MYJC (Apr 10, 2021)

TheOmega said:


> I dunno where some of yall are from but where I'm from we have the expression: "Lightning only strikes once" that means miracles and cool freak flukes can occur but you gotta test them and see if they can be reproduced. Once you see them happen at will then you can say ah, this is the truth.
> 
> Right now I see people getting hyped off surprise comeback protagonist hype. I need to see the protagonist continue to replicate the feat while facing active resistance before I say ah, this is the truth.
> 
> Let's see where the chips land Luffy's definitely growing but let's see how much before we start poppin champagne



This is Kaido. Even if Luffy loses here, his feats up to this point already make him top tier. 

Being top tier doesn't mean you win against every other top tier, just that you're in the same league.


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 10, 2021)

Just ask yourselves if Kizaru or Aokiji were to replace  Luffy as the best fighter/MVP on the rooftop next to Kidd, Killer, Zoro, and Law against Big Mom and Kaido...how much of an impact would that make? If you can envision it, then you would likely arrive at your answer.

We’d be talkin about a guy who can fight Kaido well enough on their own, and even if BM was there, this fight likely shifts more quickly towards the Alliance’s favour in that scenario.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Firo (Apr 10, 2021)

ClannadFan said:


> I'm not sure how I forgot about both of them lmao. But I'd say Garp should be on thier current lvl. Dragon is likely Yonkou/Admiral lvl.


Because Clannad ruins the brain 

OP has been ongoing for 1000 chaps. You can easily forget things in all seriousness.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mrdude (Apr 10, 2021)

TheOmega said:


> I dunno where some of yall are from but where I'm from we have the expression: "Lightning only strikes once" that means miracles and cool freak flukes can occur but you gotta test them and see if they can be reproduced. Once you see them happen at will then you can say ah, this is the truth.
> 
> Right now I see people getting hyped off surprise comeback protagonist hype. I need to see the protagonist continue to replicate the feat while facing active resistance before I say ah, this is the truth.
> 
> Let's see where the chips land Luffy's definitely growing but let's see how much before we start poppin champagne


This isn't a fluke at all.

Luffy undestands the concept of the technique and has used it multiple times on Kaido already. This isn't a Zoro situation where he is on the brink of death using everything he has to pull out a CoC that he doesn't know he has.

 He knows he can do it again which is why he is telling them to go back down. He is confident enough to pull it off by himself.

On topic:
Luffy should be able to at least put down Fujitora. Admirals don't compare to the Yonko. The one exception being Akainu. Nobody really knows whether Luffy is unable to use Gear 4 with Armament CoA 3+Advanced Conquerors. Atleast not yet. We'll know soon though.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Apr 11, 2021)

That depends on your definition of Top Tier. My definition includes everyone from Cracker and Doflamingo to Akainu and Kaido. So yes.


----------



## OG sama (Apr 11, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> Just ask yourselves if Kizaru or Aokiji were to replace  Luffy as the best fighter/MVP on the rooftop next to Kidd, Killer, Zoro, and Law against Big Mom and Kaido...how much of an impact would that make? If you can envision it, then you would likely arrive at your answer.
> 
> We’d be talkin about a guy who can fight Kaido well enough on their own, and even if BM was there, this fight likely shifts more quickly towards the Alliance’s favour in that scenario.


The Luffy that’s fighting Kaido right now isn’t  the same Luffy from Chapter 1000....

If Luffy came in 1000 with this strength and it was a 5v1 then Kaido gets murdered.


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 11, 2021)

OG sama said:


> The Luffy that’s fighting Kaido right now isn’t  the same Luffy from Chapter 1000....
> 
> If Luffy came in 1000 with this strength and it was a 5v1 then Kaido gets murdered.



So you acknowledge that current Luffy > the Luffy that you was yelling was top tier yeah?


----------



## OG sama (Apr 11, 2021)

TheOmega said:


> So you acknowledge that current Luffy > the Luffy that you was yelling was top tier yeah?


That other Luffy was a Low Top Tier

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 11, 2021)

OG sama said:


> That other Luffy was a Low Top Tier



So whatchu callin this one?


----------



## OG sama (Apr 11, 2021)

TheOmega said:


> So whatchu callin this one?


A legit Top Tier


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 11, 2021)

He's a low one if anything.

Be a top one next one.

Be God tier by eos.


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 11, 2021)

IMO, if Fujitora/BlackBeard is 100 then current Luffy is 70.

So, NO. He isn’t a top tier.

Reactions: Like 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Nikseng (Apr 11, 2021)

He is top tier.
He can probably extreme diff Fujitora at this point.
He'll beat him decisively come next arc.


----------



## Hazuki (Apr 11, 2021)

Bernkastel said:


> Yes he is but still can't beat an admiral or yonkou solo...for now at least


Yes
even if luffy is resistant, he arrived until there thanks to trafalgar, kid, zoro and the others
in one against one since the beginning, luffy would have been killed several times by kaido

if top tier means yonko level, then he is not top tier
all we can say is that he can hurt a yonko with the help of zoro and the others

but in one on one, luffy in good shape against kaido in good shape, it's another story
same for a fight one on one against an amiral

top tier is supposed to match a yonko  one on one from the beginning to the end

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## demonkiller123 (Apr 11, 2021)

Luffy always been dangerous when he has his Haki. 

Early R5 Luffy with Unlimited Gear 4th could fight against the admirals (Not Win).
With this new powerup it depends how long he’s able to use it.

 Also we don’t know if this new technique drains Haki so he might not be able to go to Gear 4 and use ACOCOA for much time.

Luffy should be able to give Admirals a High to possibly Extreme diff fight. All depends on his Haki timelimit.


----------



## Rcranium (Apr 11, 2021)

Luffy needs awakening to be a solid top tier.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## hajimehipo (Apr 11, 2021)

Angrel-San said:


> Yes.
> 
> Him and Zoro are Top Tier 1000%.


Sneaked in Zoro like we wouldnt notice

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 11, 2021)

Hazuki said:


> Yes
> even if luffy is resistant, he arrived until there thanks to trafalgar, kid, zoro and the others
> in one against one since the beginning, luffy would have been killed several times by kaido
> 
> ...



This right here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Apr 11, 2021)

yes, he is

and aint no better time to transcend his limits and enter the realm of the top tiers then an all out battlebgainst two yonko


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Apr 11, 2021)

No character has shown Luffy's level of haki mastery, he's easily top tier at this point. Fujitora might beat him extreme diff. Post-Wano I'd probably favour Luffy.


----------



## ShadoLord (Apr 11, 2021)

Luffy is top tier. Nobody in the verse can beat him easily anymore. The Yonko/Admiral will probably need very high diff to beat Luffy, assuming they even beat him at all since he's planning to bring down Kaido alone.


----------



## Hazuki (Apr 11, 2021)

Ezekjuninor said:


> No character has shown Luffy's level of haki mastery, he's easily top tier at this point.



Yeah but the manga follows the progress of luffy, and clearly not the other overpowered characters like the yonkou or the admirals or garp and rayleigh

So it's normal that we see the new techniques through luffy because he is the main character
it doesn't mean that he is top tier in haki or in any other field
all we know is that he has a huge potential which is becoming more and more obvious as time goes by
it's obvious that luffy is getting stronger and stronger as the end of the manga approaches


And then, there is probably a very good reason why Oda made Shanks an emperor when he has no demon fruit but only haki (and a small crew)
( moreover he is the first haki user to be introduced in the manga )

For me it's just impossible to imagine that the actual haki of luffy in chapter 1010 compete with the one of shanks who is the ultimate benchmark for luffy at the end of the manga ( at least in term of haki , and possibly as a pirate )

for the moment the only top tier in the haki field, it must be shanks
and at the end of the manga luffy will be able to approach this level
but we must not forget that haki is not necessarily the speciality of luffy even if he has a great potential, luffy is above all a user of demon fruit with a great potential of haki

shanks is different, he has only haki and moreover he has only one arm
without demon fruit with only one arm and only haki and yet yonkou for several years, it must be him the top tier in the field of haki

from this point of view  ,  we still don't know anything about the top tier highest level of the haki  which will surely be introduced through  shanks power soon or later

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Apr 11, 2021)

Hazuki said:


> Yeah but the manga follows the progress of luffy, and clearly not the other overpowered characters like the yonkou or the admirals or garp and rayleigh
> 
> So it's normal that we see the new techniques through luffy because he is the main character
> it doesn't mean that he is top tier in haki or in any other field
> ...


I don't think Luffy is the "best haki user" but from what we've seen he's the most versatile. He has every single form of haki that we know of. He's mastered CoA, advanced CoA 2.0/3.0, CoC, CoO, yes there are characters with stronger CoA than him and probably stronger CoC too but we've never seen a character with Luffy's level of every form of haki. and on top of that, he has his DF. He's easily top tier at this point and he's about to fight hybrid Kaidou by himself.


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 11, 2021)

Rayleigh the Haki Knight got some strong disciples.

I'm starting to wonder if the reason they called him Dark Knight is because he used to Blacken his body with some triple OG CoCA


----------



## Hazuki (Apr 11, 2021)

Ezekjuninor said:


> I don't think Luffy is the "best haki user" but from what we've seen he's the most versatile. He has every single form of haki that we know of. He's mastered CoA, advanced CoA 2.0/3.0, CoC, CoO, yes there are characters with stronger CoA than him and probably stronger CoC too but we've never seen a character with Luffy's level of every form of haki. and on top of that, he has his DF. He's easily top tier at this point and he's about to fight hybrid Kaidou by himself.


Probably the most versatile of the new generation pirate  but we don't know much about rayleigh's abilities and even less about shanks in terms of versatility
it's logical to think that they are way above (especially shanks)


And of course luffy is about to fight kaido alone but again it's a fight that has been going on for a while
luffy was helped, he was protected, he was well surrounded since the beginning ( and he could have died severales time if it wasn't for his comraid )

And there is still  a big difference between

- fighting  one on one kaido injured    who has been wounded several times by luffy, zoro, trafalgar and the others, after a long beginning of fight ( this is what happened in the manga  and we still don't know if luffy will defeat kaido by himself )

- fighting  one on one  healty kaido from the beginning of the fight to the end of the fight
it never happened and I think that only the top tier can do that



so far we have seen mostly luffy fighting kaido with the help of other strong friends  as a team who have all been able to badly hurt  kaido

it doesn't question luffy's strength, he obviously gets stronger and stronger with time, but i think it doesn't make sense to consider him already top tier when he will be top tier at the end of the manga when he will have beaten/challenge  blackbeard and met shanks

For the moment nothing proves that luffy can compete with healthy  kaido in good shape  from the beginning to the end
*we must not forget* * that luffy is still in the early stage of his haki mastery , he is still discovering and learning little by little*
*that's all i wanted to say*

that's why i can't considered him  top tier yet

But maybe for you the term "top tier" encompasses a lot of power level
i have my opinion about the term top tier , someone who can fight an other top tier from the beginning to the end without back up , whitout help , without break  and who perfectly masters his power and abilities

In a way, a top tier doesn't really need to train or get stronger anymore
luffy is still young, he still has things to learn and mastered



TheOmega said:


> Rayleigh the Haki Knight got some strong disciples.
> 
> I'm starting to wonder if the reason they called him Dark Knight is because he used to Blacken his body with some triple OG CoCA



It may be related
I don't know if one day oda will make rayleigh come back for a serious fight ( and not a little sparring fight he had with kizaru )
but even if he is old, I think we are far from having seen everything about the power of rayleigh in a fight to the death

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 11, 2021)

Hazuki said:


> Probably the most versatile of the new generation pirate  but we don't know much about rayleigh's abilities and even less about shanks in terms of versatility
> it's logical to think that they are way above (especially shanks)
> 
> 
> ...



I much rather have a Rayleigh flashback of him in his prime tbh.

And yea the main issue on these forums is people making 2 errors.

The first is thinking that the Admirals are as strong as the Yonko.

The second is adding the Admirals into Top Tier.

The Yonko are clearly a cut above the Admirals so they are at the top and the Admirals are the next level down and then the YFMs but when people combine the Admirals into top tier the whole system turns to shit because the YFMs can hold their own against Admirals unless they get surprised but get one shotted by Yonko even when staring directly at them.

This then leads people into adding the YFM into top tier since they can hang with the Admirals.

But then there's such a ridiculous gap between YFM and Yonko that it shows how ridiculous having them on the same tier would be.

If people recognized that Top Tier is literally at the TOP and reserved for the action Top then most of the confusion would be eliminated.

But instead you have people saying a Luffy that's below the Admirals (who are not even at the top themselves) is Top Tier. Shit is a joke

Reactions: Agree 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 12, 2021)

The idea that Kaido is more injured than Luffy right now is kind of funny. My man's out here taking CoC attacks from the world's strongest creature and getting knocked out cold and people are still like "yeah, you know I think Kidd did more damage, so Luffy's got the advantage."

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Apr 12, 2021)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> The idea that Kaido is more injured than Luffy right now is kind of funny. My man's out here taking CoC attacks from the world's strongest creature and getting knocked out cold and people are still like "yeah, you know I think Kidd did more damage, so Luffy's got the advantage."


exactly what i was thinking, Luffy was unconscious for nearly half the chapter


----------



## Sablés (Apr 12, 2021)

Kaido: Only the strongest can use Advance CoC
Luffy: _*does it*_

Why is this still a discussion? It has already been answered in the manga.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 12, 2021)

Oda's writing is pretty much bollocks when it comes to Luffy's power ups.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hazuki (Apr 12, 2021)

TheOmega said:


> I much rather have a Rayleigh flashback of him in his prime tbh.
> 
> And yea the main issue on these forums is people making 2 errors.
> 
> ...




It's true, even if the admirals are very strong, no admiral had the courage to fight against a yonko one on one in good shape

If an admiral decides to attack an emperor (alone) he does it with an army  with  even shishibukai as back up

Even garp considers that fighting the rusty old rayleigh alone is too dangerous for the navy and that it would require a too much bigger force (probably an admiral ( or maybe even 2 )  + many other pirates in a fight to the death )

Even an arrogant and pretentious admiral like kizaru with a small army with him, was not at all motivated to fight against a rusty old retired rayleigh  who has not held a sword for a long time..

And old rusty  rayleigh is not supposed to be as strong as an emperor in good shape

Even aikanu waited for a long time to decide to attack himself whitebeard who was already tired, wounded everywhere and more and more sick
( aikanu even manipulated a nakama of whitebeard to betray him and attack him as a traitor )

From what we have seen so far, it takes several very strong fighters to hurt an emperor in good shape

It is the case of white beard, big mum, kaido
and it's probably also the case of shanks, that oda takes pleasure to keep secret to reveal his real power one day

There are already a lot of admiral level in the navy (admirals, chief admiral, some vice admiral like garp and surely some shishibukai like hawk who might be even better who knows  )
for me, if an admiral level  would be of the same strength as an emperor level in one on one, the balance of forces of the world of one piece would be totally disordered


Even among the revolutionaries, exept dragon  there are  already some who can compete with an admiral  like sabo who  had no problem to match Fujitora an amiral

there is a very strong possibility that Sabo was defeated and captured by the two admirals in the same time  ( fujitora and  Ryokugyu ) + back up who were in Mary Geoise)
dragon  who is without a doubt far stronger then sabo , must be as strong as an emperor

There must be a balance

For me it's just impossible that a single admiral can be on the level of an emperor or dragon in one on one from start to finish

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Beast (Apr 12, 2021)

Need to see a follow up chapter.

it’s been a hit and miss with every panel and chapter.

I’ll give him low top tier though.


----------



## JH24 (Apr 12, 2021)

I would still put Luffy (somewhat) below Admiral/Yonko level. This will leave room for Luffy to keep growing during his next fight when he has to face an Admiral/Yonko who is at 100%.

There are different aspects for Luffy to master before he can truly be the strongest person. Not every opponent can be fought in the same way and the kind of opponent Luffy faces will determine his relative power against them.

This could for example be endurance against Akainu, strength against Blackbeard, and fully mastering his Haki against Shanks.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Apr 12, 2021)

Yes, he's top tier. Still probably the weakest top tier.

Marco is relegated to high tier.


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Apr 12, 2021)

Hes yonko level almost vice admiral level

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Apr 12, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> Fujitora fans to prove that Fujitora beat Luffy. Luffy is the one with the better feats at the moment so Luffy fans don't need to prove anything.


Don't worry Luffy beats MIhawk via feats which Milaugh doesn't have



A Optimistic said:


> overpowering


Bruise was gone next chapter you seem to forget, zoro overpowered his weaker gravity, fuji used heavier gravity on fodders in 701

Zoro got put in bandages by kamazou "FA FAFFA"


Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> got


which he wont

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mariko (Apr 12, 2021)

Sablés said:


> Kaido: Only the strongest can use Advance CoC
> Luffy: _*does it*_
> 
> Why is this still a discussion? It has already been answered in the manga.



Dis.

The denial here is beyond comprehension. 

Current Luffy mid diff Marco. 

Marco is ~admiral level

Do your maths.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 2


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 12, 2021)

Hazuki said:


> It's true, even if the admirals are very strong, no admiral had the courage to fight against a yonko one on one in good shape
> 
> If an admiral decides to attack an emperor (alone) he does it with an army  with  even shishibukai as back up
> 
> ...



Yup. But Admirals fans wanna continue to live in denial and disregard logic


----------



## TheWiggian (Apr 12, 2021)

PK >= Sakazuki > Yonks/Admirals
Old Ray = Luffee >= Woro >= Marco
YFM

YC

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 12, 2021)

TheWiggian said:


> PK >= Sakazuki > Yonks/Admirals
> Old Ray = Luffee >= Woro >= Marco
> YFM
> 
> YC



Put down the pipe ol man lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Apr 12, 2021)

TheOmega said:


> Put down the pipe ol man lol



No. It's not like the shit you're Smoking is better in the first place.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 12, 2021)

TheWiggian said:


> No. It's not like the shit you're Smoking is better in the first place.



At least I only smoke One Piece. You? You're a 2piece consumer lol

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## MYJC (Apr 12, 2021)

Luffy is literally knocking Kaido around, of course he's a top tier. 

The Luffy downplay around here is insane sometimes. Maybe it's denial that the series is getting close to the endgame...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## LightningForce (Apr 12, 2021)

Can't believe six pages are needed for this thread... 

I thought NF had better reading comprehension than this...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## demonkiller123 (Apr 12, 2021)

MYJC said:


> Luffy is literally knocking Kaido around, of course he's a top tier.
> 
> The Luffy downplay around here is insane sometimes. Maybe it's denial that the series is getting close to the endgame...


Imagine if an admiral did what Luffy is currently doing. They would say Admiral>Yonko.

Luffy has reached the stage in evern Shonen main character journey. He is top tier now and will be tied ith the strongest characters next arc.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

